# Jazzy upright bass?



## Alatar (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello all,

what plugin would you recommend for a jazzy upright bass?
I am thinking of a sound similiar to this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMgitKv-78I

or maybe this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyTTX6Wlf1Y#t=12


----------



## Rob (Apr 12, 2015)

Straight ahead bass or the old Larry Seyer bass for me... I have Trilogy but something in the eq makes it difficult to make it sit in the mix.


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 12, 2015)

This works well for me

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/coreba ... right-bass


----------



## tokatila (Apr 12, 2015)

This thread works well for me:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38116


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Alatar,

Straight Ahead Jazz Bass (you'll need the full version of Kontakt for it) 
http://straightaheadsamples.com/shop-2/straight-ahead-bass/ (http://straightaheadsamples.com/shop-2/ ... head-bass/)

Art Vista (runs in the free version of Kontakt)
http://www.artvista.net/back_beat_bass.html

Premier Sound Factory (needs full Kontakt)
http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/modules/zox/acousticbasspremier2-p-36.html?premier_session=crvpeo7av66elm9fjkbej7d3lkla1rm0 (http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/modu ... d3lkla1rm0)[/url]

And Orange Tree Samples (need full kontakt)
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/coreba ... right-bass

Here's a good thread on the topic with a lot of discussion from December 
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... ouble+bass

There's been a couple of other similar threads as well but I couldn't find them.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 12, 2015)

I have Trilian and I think it's very good, but re-peat did a demo of the Premier Sound Factory upright and it was a knockout (much better than their posted demo, in my opinion.) it also has arco which is a nice bonus, and I think the price has recently come down quite a bit.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 12, 2015)

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=


----------



## Alatar (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the recommendations. 
I went for the "Straight Ahead Jazz Bass".
Here is the result (if anyone is interested). My version of St. James Infirmary Blues:

http://www.alatarmusic.com/data/music/2015/St_James_Infirmary_v5_130415.mp3


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 13, 2015)

It's difficult to appreciate the sound of the bass when the timing is so poor.

https://app.box.com/s/8einy3oqj3v76tk4vsk5p0wfwdvydxjp


----------



## Alatar (Apr 14, 2015)

rayinstirling @ Mon Apr 13 said:


> It's difficult to appreciate the sound of the bass when the timing is so poor.
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/8einy3oqj3v76tk4vsk5p0wfwdvydxjp



Thanks for the feedback. Listening again, I have to agree, that the timing of the bass is off. I have to change that. 

About the sound: To me the sound is good. I am happy with my purchase


----------



## re-peat (Apr 17, 2015)

A few audio files.

*(1)* Two choruses of mid-tempo walking bass for the *Premier*. 
*(2)* Same piece for the *Straight Ahead* bass.
*(3)* A *side-by-side comparison* of those two. (Just to further illustrate, if the first examples didn’t do so already, how vastly superior the Premier is. Well, at least it is to my ears.).
*(4)* The *Premier solo* demo, which was mentioned earlier in this thread. Closed territory for all other virtual jazz basses.

(All rather dry and barely processed mixes, by the way, so as not to distract from the naked sound of these libraries.)

*(5)* And here’s the clip comparing *five basses*. (1) Premier (2) Straight Ahead (3) Art Vista (4) OrangeTree Core (5) Vienna Upright.

Said it before: in my opinion, for sound, character, performance and believability, the Premier simply has no competition. It stands alone. The only other virtual upright bass that needn’t feel too embarrassed in its company is Trilian.

_


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 17, 2015)

re-peat @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> A few audio files.
> 
> *(1)* Two choruses of mid-tempo walking bass for the *Premier*.
> *(2)* Same piece for the *Straight Ahead* bass/
> ...



Piet- they're now selling version "2"- is that what you demo'd?

Also, is there any worth to the arco programs? Thanks.


----------



## re-peat (Apr 17, 2015)

I’m on version 1.2. 

The arco patches are certainly not the crown jewels of the Premier Acoustic Bass. They’re a positively disappointing affair even, compared to the wealth of beauty that’s captured in the plucked patches: one velocity layer, clumsy looping (nasty ticks and clicks galore), silly vibrato simulation and an overal dead and quite unappealing sound. Sounds almost as if the plucked patches were sampled by Premier themselves, and the arco patches by Kirk Hunter.

_


----------



## macteacher (Apr 17, 2015)

I just wanted to add as a bassist myself, that it would be helpful to keep in mind what kind of ensemble you're adding the bass to.

The reason that the Premier bass stands out for me, is that it has just the right combination of fingerboard snap, string resonance, harmonic overtones, and big body resonance.

It's an accurate representation to what I hear while I'm playing, being right next to the instrument.

It's a very up close and personal miking.

That might not be right for all your applications and you should make that determination with the kind of work that you do rather than just our general recommendations.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 17, 2015)

re-peat @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> A few audio files.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually listening to that, I think I prefer the ArtVista. The Premier sounds a little overly aggressive to me. But certainly, very good.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 17, 2015)

re-peat @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> I’m on version 1.2.
> 
> The arco patches are certainly not the crown jewels of the Premier Acoustic Bass. They’re a positively disappointing affair even, compared to the wealth of beauty that’s captured in the plucked patches: one velocity layer, clumsy looping (nasty ticks and clicks galore), silly vibrato simulation and an overal dead and quite unappealing sound. Sounds almost as if the plucked patches were sampled by Premier themselves, and the arco patches by Kirk Hunter.
> 
> _



Ah well.

Now I wonder what the difference is in their 2.0 version.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 17, 2015)

Rob @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> Straight ahead bass or the old Larry Seyer bass for me... I have Trilogy but something in the eq makes it difficult to make it sit in the mix.



Rob, using Trilian, which sounds fabulous by itself, i generally find I have to roll a fair amount of bass off.


----------



## re-peat (Apr 17, 2015)

Actually, *Larry*, I just had a good look at it, and it appears I have version 2 as well. Things can sometimes get a little confusing with Premier, but checking my old Premier-emails confirms it: on August 1st 2014, I purchased and downloaded version 2, which has meanwhile been updated twice, making it v1.2 of the Acoustic Bass Premier 2.
The point is moot anyway cause version 1 — the real v1, that is — is no longer available, so the website tells us.

*Jay*, could it be, I wonder, as I've often wondered and suspected in the past as well, that you're listening more with your loyalties than with your ears? 

EDIT: if anyone wants to hear Trilian or the ArtVista or any of the other virtual uprights going through that Walking Bass example posted earlier, let me know.
_


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 17, 2015)

re-peat @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Actually, *Larry*, I just had a good look at it, and it appears I have version 2 as well. Things can sometimes get a little confusing with Premier, but checking my old Premier-emails confirms it: on August 1st 2014, I purchased and downloaded version 2, which has meanwhile been updated twice, making it v1.2 of the Acoustic Bass Premier 2.
> The point is moot anyway cause version 1 — the real v1, that is — is no longer available, so the website tells us.
> 
> *Jay*, could it be, I wonder, as I've often wondered and suspected in the past as well, that you're listening more with your loyalties than with your ears?
> ...



Honestly, no Piet.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 17, 2015)

re-peat @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Actually, *Larry*, I just had a good look at it, and it appears I have version 2 as well. Things can sometimes get a little confusing with Premier, but checking my old Premier-emails confirms it: on August 1st 2014, I purchased and downloaded version 2, which has meanwhile been updated twice, making it v1.2 of the Acoustic Bass Premier 2.
> The point is moot anyway cause version 1 — the real v1, that is — is no longer available, so the website tells us.
> 
> _



Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## re-peat (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, Jay, it is a personal thing I suppose, but I have to say, in *this side-by-side comparison* (as fair as I could make it), I look in vain for a nanosecond of evidence which supports the idea that the Vista is in any way the equal let alone superior to the Premier, sonically or timbrally. (Vista first and slightly to the left, Premier answering, slightly from the right.)
Hans has all my gratitude and respect, and he sure has earned his seat at the table where Immortal Sampling Legends meet, but not on account of his bass libraries if you ask me.

_


----------



## Alatar (Apr 18, 2015)

Great sound examples, Re-Peat.

But: I tried to listen to your examples in an earlier thread. And sadly the links were dead (Got the "404" message). 
Are these links going to be dead after a while, too? That would be a shame, because they are very useful for us.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 18, 2015)

To my ears and for my needs, Premier is head and shoulders above the others. 

I would be very curious to know how many libraries Premier has sold thanks to those comparisons by Piet. Given the very poor marketing skills of the company giving them relatively low exposure on forums (it's very different in Japan though), my guess is A LOT.

I respect everybody's opinion of course, and everybody's entitled to their choice evidently, but it really feels like it's one of those cases where you REALLY wonder: "how on earth could someone like any of the other offerings better?"  I guess I just find it that good!

Ps: I love Trilian too, the double bass is great. Just takes more time and effort to get a performance and a mix right, but when it does, it sounds great also.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 18, 2015)

I own, and use the Orange Tree and Mod Wheel basses, and I like them a lot, for what they do. I still like the Giga Larry Seyer Upright best - of the ones I've owned and used.

Listening to the demos in this thread I'm sorely tempted to get both the Primier and the Vista, and frankly even the Trillian Bass sounds pretty darned cool.

Absent the ability to use them myself the choice is murky. As it always is in these situations.

To my ears (that pesky personal taste thing) both Vista and Premier sound really good. Two different takes on the instrument. The result of two different folks, with different backgrounds, and personal tastes of their own, sampling two different instruments (and different players) in two different environments.

As a recovering bass player I find it difficult to rate one as better than the other... based on the demos. If I absolutely had to pick one (and obviously I do<G>) I would be hard pressed to do so.

I think I might have to have another go at g-player to see how it handles the Seyer library.

Problem solved?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 18, 2015)

wst3 @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> To my ears (that pesky personal taste thing) both Vista and Premier sound really good. Two different takes on the instrument. The result of two different folks, with different backgrounds, and personal tastes of their own, sampling two different instruments (and different players) in two different environments.
> 
> As a recovering bass player I find it difficult to rate one as better than the other... based on the demos. If I absolutely had to pick one (and obviously I do<G>) I would be hard pressed to do so.



Exactly my view, Bill. And you can throw Trillian into that mix as well IMHO.

EDIT:

BTW, I have great respect for Piet's ears. He has proven many times that he hears things that my tired 66 year old ears do not. 

But in the end I like what I like, use what I like, and I don't spend any time at all asking myself how "realistic" a sample library sounds when deciding which one to use. I choose the one that inspires me to compose when I play it. And that only changes when, on thankfully rare occasions, my client does not agree with my choices.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow... me agreeing with Jay???

What is the world coming to...

just kidding of course, and I guess I put Trillian in a different category, since it does so much more than upright bass.

If you have not tried ModWheel Lowdown you probably should. It is not the same idea as Premier or Vista, it is a bit more sound-design oriented, but even as just an upright bass it is a lot of fun. I used it extensively for "The Snow Ball" and it worked quite well.

And then there is the Orange Tree upright, I love it for the simplicity, not a lot of controls to mess with, just play it, hit the keys harder or softer and get different sounds<G>!

Guess one can't have enough of any instrument library? Half the fun!!


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2015)

NYC Composer @ 17th April 2015 said:


> Rob @ Sun Apr 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Straight ahead bass or the old Larry Seyer bass for me... I have Trilogy but something in the eq makes it difficult to make it sit in the mix.
> ...



Yeah I have this feeling myself, but when I roll the bass off I'm left with a weaker instrument. Please listen to this comparison between Trilogy and Straight Ahead bass... I find the SA has more attitude and sounds more natural, not to mention that it fits in the mix well, even in a congested mix you always perceive the bass... can't say the same for Trilogy.

www.robertosoggetti.com/TrilogyVS_SAbass.mp3


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 18, 2015)

Who's ears do I trust here other than my own?
Piet's.
Btw I own them all except the Premier library.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 18, 2015)

Rob @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> NYC Composer @ 17th April 2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob @ Sun Apr 12 said:
> ...



I hear what you're saying. Trilian's bass sound is improved from Trilogy's, and there are a number of tonally different patches. It's a much more extensive instrument, has lots of synth bass patches, and the upgrade price way back when was minimal, so (shrug)


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm hesitant to upgrade, as all I need is a good sounding acoustic jazz bass... don't really need all the additional instruments. And I don't need the super detailed bass library either, cause I just use samples for composing and sending demos to the client...


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 19, 2015)

Rob @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> I'm hesitant to upgrade, as all I need is a good sounding acoustic jazz bass... don't really need all the additional instruments. And I don't need the super detailed bass library either, cause I just use samples for composing and sending demos to the client...



OTOH, you could use a long rubber band attached to a bucket and make it sound great


----------



## Rob (Apr 19, 2015)

NYC Composer @ 19th April 2015 said:


> Rob @ Sat Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hesitant to upgrade, as all I need is a good sounding acoustic jazz bass... don't really need all the additional instruments. And I don't need the super detailed bass library either, cause I just use samples for composing and sending demos to the client...
> ...



:D thanks Larry


----------



## Niah (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow the premier sounds like an upright bass should sound in a recording.

I like it, definitely a true gem and very close to what I was looking for.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Apr 19, 2015)

Does anyone know if the exs24 version is limited in anyway in comparison to the kontakt version of the Premiere Bass?
Dave


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 19, 2015)

DocMidi657 @ Sun Apr 19 said:


> Does anyone know if the exs24 version is limited in anyway in comparison to the kontakt version of the Premiere Bass?
> Dave



Yes I would like to know this also as I ALWAYS am looking for EXS versions instead of Kontakt.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 19, 2015)

I just bought the Premier Acoustic Bass, for comparison with the Straight Ahead Bass.
But I have to say: I am a little disappointed by the Premier. :( 

- The promised *keyswitches do not work* (for slides and glissandos)
- The *dynamic range is very limited*. Even if I play a very soft note (veolocity =1) the sound is still quite strong. So its not good, to use it for a piece, which requires both soft and loud dynamics. 

*Pete*: is it supposed to be that way?
I should add, that I am using the Kontakt version.


----------



## Rob (Apr 19, 2015)

Alatar, weren't you happy with the straight ahead bass? I think it's a capable instrument...


----------



## Alatar (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi Rob,

yes, I am happy with the Straight Ahead Bass. It works well in my song. 
But I still could not resist to buy another bass  
(Bad habbit, I know, to think the grass might be greener on the other side)


----------



## ptrickf (Apr 21, 2015)

I had the same issue. This is the reply I got from them.

"Thank you for purchasing!
And Thank you for cotact us.

The Articulations of Acoustic Bass Premier2 works only when you hit the note much strongly( in 120-127 Velocity Range).

Please try and enjoy the product."

That seems to work. I will probably edit the velocity of the notes I need the articulations on by hand.

Cheers, P.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 24, 2015)

re-peat said:


> A few audio files.
> 
> *(1)* Two choruses of mid-tempo walking bass for the *Premier*.
> *(2)* Same piece for the *Straight Ahead* bass.
> ...



Does anyone know of anywhere I could still listen to these examples? The Premier bass is 35% off at the moment for their summer sale (as are all the other Premier libraries).


----------



## playz123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere I could still listen to these examples? The Premier bass is 35% off at the moment for their summer sale (as are all the other Premier libraries).


Probably not..unless Piet decides to return to the forum some day. There's a small chance someone might have grabbed those files when they were posted, but Piet usually didn't leave his files online very long. Good luck with this this though.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 24, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Probably not..unless Piet decides to return to the forum some day. There's a small chance someone might have grabbed those files when they were posted, but Piet usually didn't leave his files online very long. Good luck with this this though.



Yeah, that's what I figured. I'd be happy to hear any other user demos too though!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 24, 2015)

Can't find any info about the interface, is there one? $87 is not bad but is it really as expressive as Trilian? Too bad those files are no longer posted, I've been spoiled by video walkthroughs 

http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/modules/zox/acousticbasspremier2-p-36.html


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 25, 2015)

You guys, I just featured the VSL Upright Bass on this track and offer it for comparison. I think it's decent but actually hoping there's something better out there. Just listened to Premiere and not particularly impressed.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 25, 2015)

Piet, I hope you don't mind me reminding folks of this AcBass2 demo

EDIT: ah! a problem I'll get back to you.
btw I'm not interested in the comparisons either it sounds good or it doesn't

Try this

http://www.raymondkemp.com/others/Premier_Solo.mp3 (http://w)ww.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ray, are you sure that link still leads to the actual working audio file that Piet posted? The player is showing empty and the ".mp3" doesn't seem to work from here today.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 25, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Ray, are you sure that link still leads to the actual working audio file that Piet posted? The player is showing empty and the ".mp3" doesn't seem to work from here today.


Right - not working. The link to the 5 Basses comparison not working here either.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 25, 2015)

All the basses I've heard so far have strengths and weakness (such as Rob's Trillian/SA example.) I think this may be a holy grail situation where there isn't one that is the standard. The lack of sustain in the upper register is a consistent issue which I'm sure is because it's not particularly natural to the instrument. Still I've heard that from the greats over and over and it's part of what I'm looking for.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 25, 2015)

Dave Connor said:


> All the basses I've heard so far have strengths and weakness (such as Rob's Trillian/SA example.) I think this may be a holy grail situation where there isn't one that is the standard. The lack of sustain in the upper register is a consistent issue which I'm sure is because it's not particularly natural to the instrument. Still I've heard that from the greats over and over and it's part of what I'm looking for.



Thanks for the Demo Ray, but I agree with Dave, the Premiere doesn't thrill me. I do feel I can get a warmer sound with more consistent sustains with One of Trilian's uprights- and the performance settings and interface controls are beyond any of my kontakt instruments. You pay more up front ($279) but it delivers many times over- great bass sounds in many categories at what comes to $5 a bass (over 60 bass instruments including Synths, Stick, and an acoustic Martin). 

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/trilian-features.php


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes Captain, I kinda understand why Piet isn't around here anymore. Never mind the quality feel the width.
btw I have all the others including Trilian.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 25, 2015)

Apologies Ray, I really do appreciate the demo. It's difficult to find decent info on these instruments, much less someone that owns it, puts up a demo, and is willing to offer opinions. Many posts here have helped me with many purchases, so I feel obliged to post what I've been finding when applying instruments in a mix. But I realize what works for me will not always translate to others. Any input from people "in the field" is useful and much appreciated.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 25, 2015)

There's no need for apologies. Everyone has the right to an opinion.
What the premier bass does is cut through a mix in a way as demonstrated by Dave in his excellent cue, the VSL bass doesn't. I feel the same about the Trilian bass, sounds great up front but very difficult when making it sit in the mix.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 25, 2015)

rayinstirling said:


> Piet, I hope you don't mind me reminding folks of this AcBass2 demo
> 
> EDIT: ah! a problem I'll get back to you.
> btw I'm not interested in the comparisons either it sounds good or it doesn't
> ...



Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 25, 2015)

rayinstirling said:


> There's no need for apologies. Everyone has the right to an opinion.
> What the premier bass does is cut through a mix in a way as demonstrated by Dave in his excellent cue, the VSL bass doesn't. I feel the same about the Trilian bass, sounds great up front but very difficult when making it sit in the mix.


Apologies Ray if I was unclear. That is the VSL Upright bass on my cue. I think it's pretty good but I have been in search of something with more presence and character and sustain. Still haven't heard anything that fits that bill yet. It's probably a difficult instrument to sample in a way that captures style since that is so dependent on context and a real players chops, phrase building etc.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 26, 2015)

Dave, I don't think it's particularly difficult to sample any instrument to where it sounds "sweet" on it's own however, expecting that to sit nicely in a mix is a different story.


----------



## Alatar (Aug 26, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> Thanks for the Demo Ray, but I agree with Dave, the Premiere doesn't thrill me.



Agreed. I have both "The Premier" and "Straight Ahead Bass". The Premiere did not thrill me either.
I am mostly using the Staight Ahead bass, which sounds good and which I find easy to play.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 26, 2015)

rayinstirling said:


> Dave, I don't think it's particularly difficult to sample any instrument to where it sounds "sweet" on it's own however, expecting that to sit nicely in a mix is a different story.


True enough Ray. It seems the upright bass for jazz textures is a very good example of that.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 26, 2015)

Alatar said:


> Agreed. I have both "The Premier" and "Straight Ahead Bass". The Premiere did not thrill me either.
> I am mostly using the Staight Ahead bass, which sounds good and which I find easy to play.



Thanks for the heads up on Straight Ahead Bass (and everone else who mentioned it in this thread) - finally watched this video, multi-mics, recorded accented legato, keyswitched Sus, Quarters, Stacs, Mutes all in a compact GUI- plus a much smaller Ram footprint than Trillian- sounds like a great buy at $90.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 26, 2015)

Alatar said:


> Agreed. I have both "The Premier" and "Straight Ahead Bass". The Premiere did not thrill me either.
> I am mostly using the Staight Ahead bass, which sounds good and which I find easy to play.




Seriously? Here’s that *comparison between the Premier and the StraightAhead* again: two minutes of short bits first played with the Premier (panned slightly to the left) and then by the Straight Ahead (panned slightly to the right). I must say, I can’t hear a single second here where the StraightAhead is more convincing or better soundng than the Premier. Not even close.

Or listen to this fragment:

*Walking Premier*
*Walking Straight Ahead*

It’s true of course, the StraightAhead has “multi-mics, recorded accented legato, keyswitched Sus, Quarters, Stacs, Mutes all in a compact GUI”, several of which features the Premier is completely without, but what does all that matter, I ask and ask again, if it is noticeably worse in terms of timbre, sound and believability?

And this is the *comparison between the Premier and the Artvista*. In this clip, the Vista opens (a bit to the left), and is answered by the Premier. Again, I say ‘comparison’, but to my ears, there simply isn’t anything to compare here, the Premier emerging easily as the much better sounding and far more convincing virtual bass.

And now that I’ve started, I might as well finish: the *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/FiveBasses.mp3 (Five Basses example) *: (1) Premier (2) Straight Ahead (3) Art Vista (4) OrangeTree Core (5) Vienna Upright.

Revisiting all these old clips again, after not having listened to them for quite some time, the absolute and irrefutable superiority of the Premier is even more manifest than I remembered it.
If I wanted or had to buy a sampled upright bass today, I sure would know which one to go for.

Here's the Premier in a fuller surrounding, supporting the Pianoteq PianetT and a bunch of other instruments (among which a few from SampleModeling) in a little demo called *Creatures From Another Pianet*.

_


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice to see you back Piet, I have all these but I wasn't about to post them all without your permission

Ray


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 27, 2015)

re-peat said:


> Seriously? Here’s that *comparison between the Premier and the StraightAhead* again: two minutes of short bits first played with the Premier (panned slightly to the left) and then by the Straight Ahead (panned slightly to the right). I must say, I can’t hear a single second here where the StraightAhead is more convincing or better soundng than the Premier. Not even close.
> 
> Or listen to this fragment:
> 
> ...




You're back! 

Thank you Piet for taking the time to post these again here, in addition to some other tracks that I believe I haven't heard before. All excellent, musical examples that really give the listener a feel for the different instruments.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 27, 2015)

Superb examples as is your norm , great to see you posting again Piet .


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 27, 2015)

Piet, how would you say the Premier bass compares to Trilian's acoustic bass(es)?


----------



## re-peat (Aug 27, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> You're back!.



It's a one off, I fear. I'm under the strictest orders of the village doctor to adhere rigourously to a two-or-three-VI-posts-per-year regime.

_


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 27, 2015)

regime?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you for the demos. Piet. It def has a clearer sound (perhaps the 96k sample rate is helping?), which is so important in hearing the bass in a mix, but hard to tell without a side by side example like this. I still wish they would post a walkthrough video or a pic of the interface, but I appreciate you jumping in the fray to clarify things. I hope your villiage doctor gives you a clean bill of health soon, these examples really help.


----------

